# Miss Photogenic Maddie!



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

My miniature, Maddie had a photo shoot today at the park. She is toooo
cute! Also, please tell me which picture you like the best so I can enter
it in doggy photo contests online


----------



## rmillstein (May 26, 2008)

Very cute! I like the top one the best -- I think because she is looking right at the camera.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

rmillstein said:


> Very cute! I like the top one the best -- I think because she is looking right at the camera.


Thank you! Don't let the cute looks fool you though, lol!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

They're all very cute but the top pic I like best too.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

JENN SECRETO said:


> They're all very cute but the top pic I like best too.


Thanks a lot! It's so much fun snapping away pictures of her, lol.


----------



## Roxy (Apr 4, 2008)

I like the top one as well.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I like the third one, its more artsy  plus with the rose more to the side you see more of the dog.

She is adorable!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Roxy said:


> I like the top one as well.


Wow, it's the exact opposite on another forum...everyone seems
to like the second one the best and no one voted on the first one
on the other forum. This is going to be a tough decision!!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Purple Poodle said:


> I like the third one, its more artsy  plus with the rose more to the side you see more of the dog.
> 
> She is adorable!


Thank you, I like the second and third one the best myself...it's just 
something with the lighting in the first one...hmmm...

Thanks she is my spoiled baby!


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice photos! While you have a good subject, it looks like you are a good photographer as well.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

CurlyDog said:


> Nice photos! While you have a good subject, it looks like you are a good photographer as well.




Thanks! I guess I just have a lot of patience which makes me a good photographer,lol.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I like them all but the seond is my favorite!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Pamela said:


> I like them all but the seond is my favorite!


Thank you!


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

I like the third one. In the first a lot of her head is cut off.

Very cute!


----------



## jolu (Sep 26, 2008)

Awww those photos are fab, she is very cute!! I like the 3rd one x


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

jolu said:


> Awww those photos are fab, she is very cute!! I like the 3rd one x


Thanks, she is a really photogenic girl!


----------



## shaneyraepage (Oct 18, 2008)

I like the third one  ADORABLE


----------



## Roman's Mom (Nov 9, 2008)

Adorable!!!


----------

